# Flower Cake Soap



## Ellacho (Jan 21, 2015)

Here they are!  I finally finished them!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 21, 2015)

So so so soo BEAUTIFUL! You are so talented.


----------



## newbie (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh my! They are superb! I esp like the last cupcake but they are all well done. YEHAW! You're in the swap!!!!

How the devil do you wrap them so as not to break the flower petals?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are spectacular!!! Outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 21, 2015)

newbie said:


> Oh my! They are superb! I esp like the last cupcake but they are all well done. YEHAW! You're in the swap!!!!
> 
> How the devil do you wrap them so as not to break the flower petals?



^^ My favorite is the cupcake too! I'd need to wrap each with the plastic(Saran wrap) first, then put it in a box with lots crinkle-cut paper shred. Some of them weigh more than 9 oz!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 21, 2015)

OMG they are amazing!


----------



## Krazekelly (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Aline (Jan 21, 2015)

Gorgeous and amazing!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 21, 2015)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## seven (Jan 21, 2015)

speechless! they are soooo adorable!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 21, 2015)

Your hard work is evident in each bar  -stunning and amazing


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are amazingly beautiful!   Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 21, 2015)

:clap:
Beautiful! I'm assuming small cupcake boxes for wrapping? I haven't a clue, but well done!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow.  Just wow - those are amazing!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your kind words !


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow. I mean. Wow. Just incredible!!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 21, 2015)

Too beautiful for words!  My brain knows it's soap but my stomach says 'it looks so yummy'   If this is what you're submitting for the showcase swap I will be one happy camper!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 21, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> Too beautiful for words!  My brain knows it's soap but my stomach says 'it looks so yummy'   If this is what you're submitting for the showcase swap I will be one happy camper!



Thank you Doriettefarm! I am submitting red roses(more like coral). But then, I've just noticed that I don't smell much of the rose scent . I added rose fo .5 oz ppo, but it's not strong enough. Tonight, I need to work on my labels(nothing fancy), pack them in boxes, and ship them off by Friday!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh my....oh my.... I've said it before and I'm saying it again, Ellacho, YOU ROCK!!! I can't believe the level of your talent. You just elevate every little thing from great to amazing!!! When I grow up, I want to be you in beautiful soaping talent, lol! :clap::clap:


----------



## Jstar (Jan 23, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Btw, 9lbs??! :shock: EACH?


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 23, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Btw, 9lbs??! :shock: EACH?



Thanks Jstar! Well, the biggest soap weighed 9.2 !


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 23, 2015)

Those are absolutely gorgeous!  Your details on the flowers are just amazing.


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 23, 2015)

WOW! Those a pretty amazing soaps!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh. They're amazing! So beautiful. There's  only one  problem....now, I want to eat cake


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 24, 2015)

Once again, thank you everyone !


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 27, 2015)

These are amazing! !!!! 

Maybe a stupid question but if I may ask.... are these CP or mp or hp? 

I have to admit, my favorite one is the cupcake too....  

I recently bought the heat gun for wrapping my soaps and I have fallen in love with it!!!!! So easy and looks so professional! !!

I am sure that the recipients of the soaps are going to enjoy them 

Great job!!!! The 3 P (s) again paid off!!!! Patience, Persistence and Perseverance! !!!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 28, 2015)

Stellar!  They are fabulous!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 28, 2015)

Khanjari said:


> These are amazing! !!!!
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but if I may ask.... are these CP or mp or hp?
> 
> ...



Thank you Khanjari. These are CP. It's funny that I still don't know how to pipe butter cream roses(never tried), but I can pipe some soap roses . You are so right about 3Ps!  At first, piping roses was really hard for me(still it is) and I just wanted to give it up. At the same time, I felt like I was wasting my time and money too.  But after three years,  I am finally getting the hang of it!  I hope I can pipe even better with more practice.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

Ellacho said:


> Thanks Jstar! Well, the biggest soap weighed 9.2 !



You do mean Ounces right not Pounds.  I'm looking at your mold and if they are 9 pounds each that is one HUGE mold!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 28, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> You do mean Ounces right not Pounds.  I'm looking at your mold and if they are 9 pounds each that is one HUGE mold!



Hi Dorymae, sorry for the confusion. It's 9 oz !


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

Ellacho said:


> Hi Dorymae, sorry for the confusion. It's 9 oz !



Phew! I was starting to wonder what kind of giant people you are breeding up there in North Cali!!


----------

